# Freeridestrecke "Schau ins Land" Rengsdorf



## Förgie (1. April 2002)

Die Strecke ist ein mal geil!!!!


----------



## dave (3. April 2002)

Jo, da will ich nicht widersprechen 
Aber wenn dir das gefällt, solltest du auch unbedingt mal zum Wolfskopf nach Boppard.
Die Abfahrt ist noch viel länger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (4. April 2002)

Hey, am Sonntag bin ich wahrscheinlich mit Psyschonaut und anderen an der Strecke. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja


----------



## Förgie (5. April 2002)

das wäre ne feine sache!! wann seid ihr in etwar da?


----------



## dave (6. April 2002)

Ich treffe mich voraussichtlich um 14 Uhr in Waldbreitbach mit den anderen.
Werde über Hardert oder Rengsdorf dorthin fahren.
Wir könnten uns ja vorher schon treffen und dann zusammen hinfahren. Von da oben gibt's doch bestimmt ne schöne Abfahrt ins Wiedtal, oder?


----------



## Bifel (6. April 2002)

Tach ich bin ein freund vom förgie und ich komme auch mit .ich kenne ne geile abfahrt von kurtscheid nach waldbreidbach .wir können uns ja örgent wo da oben  treffen?


----------



## Förgie (8. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Förgie _
> *das wäre ne feine sache!! wann seid ihr in etwar da? *


----------



## dave (8. April 2002)

hi förgie,

hatte nur bifel über ne pm gemailt, weil ich meine handynummer nicht posten wollte.
hatte er dir nicht bescheid gesagt?
ihr habt übrigens ein paar echt nette trails im wiedtal 
werde bestimmt demnächst irgendwann noch mal hinfahren ...

bis denn
dave


----------



## Förgie (11. April 2002)

also gesagt hat er mir das nich. aber ich wusste das ihr mit ihm ein ründechen dedreht hab. wer liebend gern auch mit gefahren nur das war net möglich.


----------



## killerbiker111 (22. Dezember 2006)

hi wollte ma wissen wi die strecke in rengsdorf is?


----------



## >Helge< (22. Dezember 2006)

Wir waren heute seit längerer Zeit mal wieder dort, an der Strecke hat sich ja einiges getan !
Sind hier denn Leute im Forum Leute unterwegs die regelmäßig an der Strecke anzutreffen sind?
...heute war nämlich "ziemlich" Betrieb in Rengsdorf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killerbiker111 (23. Dezember 2006)

ich kenn  welche die mit kommen würden aus neuwied un so.ich wollte ma mit meinem kumpel gucken fahren,weil in boppard winterpause ist.


----------



## ZwiebelII (24. Dezember 2006)

Was gibts denn da?
bin aus Bonn, würd sich da eine Anreise lohnen?
würd dann gern mal zwischen den Tagen mit nem Kumpel vorbeischauen.
Habt Ihr irgenndwo Fotos?

Gruss Zwiebel


----------



## Deleted 56720 (23. August 2007)

War heute mal an der Strecke, ist noch gut in Schuß obwohl die netten Forstarbeiter die hohen Rampen zerlegt haben, sind anscheind schon wieder im Aufbau - Erdbewegungen haben jedenfalls stattgefunden.


----------



## >Helge< (28. August 2007)

...dann ist da aber augeräumt worden, denn vor einigen Wochen war dort *Alles* zerlegt!
Die Absprünge wurden zerstört, Bäume so gefällt dass sie in die Lines gefallen sind etc.....habe aber auch schon gehört dass das wohl schon zum dritten mal passiert ist und die Jungs sich die Arbeit machen das Ganze wieder aufzubauen! 

.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (28. August 2007)

Also ich war am Sonntag nochmal kurz da, am Ende liegt immer noch ein Baum der liegt schon länger, und die 1,5m Rampen sind plattgemacht , sind aber auch einpaar neue Lines entstanden, ich kenn die Strecke allerdings noch nicht so lange.


----------



## agrohardtail (29. November 2007)

ich bin einer von denen die da regelmäßig fahren wenn ihr kommt und wollt das was los ist dann müsst ihr sonntags kommen und wenn ihr kommt und die strecke ist platt und einfach wegfahrt dann bleibt bitte auch weg weil wir reißen uns jedesmal den arsch auf bauen neue lines und bauen alte wieder auf und helfen tut uns keiner aber fahren wollen da drauf das ist iwie nen prblem wenn ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (29. November 2007)

Wie sieht's denn mit der Strecke zur zeit aus, seid ihr am Bauen oder ist sie fahrbar?


----------



## agrohardtail (30. November 2007)

ich war jetzt wegen meiner arbeit 2 wochen nicht fahren kann daher erst am sonntag wenn ich wieder da bin was zur strecke sagen aber wenn die inzwischen abgerissen worden ist stehen mindestens 3 lines schon wieder das geht bei uns relativ fix und wenn nicht dann ist eh kein wetter zum fahren sprich schnee aber ich bin auf jedenfall mit nem spaten am start weil ich noch nen von der schwierigkeit her ner cupstrecke ähnlichen sprung fertisstellen muss


----------



## deerk (30. November 2007)

servus... 

cool hab gar nicht gewusst das ihr euch immer wieder die arbeit macht 

respekt !!!! das letzte mal wo wir da waren war alles platt gemacht worden aber dann lohnt es sich noch mal vorbei zu schauen ... 

fährt man bei dem wetter nicht alles wieder kaputt? 

und wir sind auch so ein haufen der dann mit anpackt ... sollte sich eigentlich von selber verstehen 

ride on
D.


----------



## agrohardtail (2. Dezember 2007)

nene die sprünge die wir bauen haben qualität die gehn im nassen bei nem sprung nich tflöten keine angst eher geht was an deinem bike kaputt also so nen kicker bei nem sprung


----------



## >Helge< (2. Dezember 2007)

deerk schrieb:


> servus...
> 
> fährt man bei dem wetter nicht alles wieder kaputt?
> 
> ...



 
Ich bin in letzter Zeit eigentlich fast jedes Wochenende da und falls irgendetwas an Arbeit anfällt ist es doch irgendwie selbstverständlich auch mitzuhelfen!

...falls sich das Wetter heute hält werde ich wohlgleich auch da sein.


----------



## deerk (2. Dezember 2007)

cool das hört sich ja gut an mal gucken nächstes wochenende kann ich nicht aber danach das wenns wetter halbwegs gut ist komm ich mal vorbei haben die kicker  mittlerweile auch landung weil wie ich vor 1 1/2 jahren mal da war ging nach den kickern relativ flach weiter das hat immer gerappelt wie sau  

ride on
D.


----------



## agrohardtail (3. Dezember 2007)

es ist ja auch ne downhillstrecke und kein freeride aber wenn man weit genug springt haben manche kicker auch ne landung aber die ist dann acuh richtig smooth gemacht aber die ohne landung sind dafür richtig geil


----------



## NoStyle (10. Dezember 2007)

Hallo an alle!

ich bin zwischen Weihnachten und Silvester zu Besuch bei meinen Ellies in Neuwied. Nachdem ein Schlüsselbeinbruch mich fast den ganzen Sommer lahmgelegt hat, würde ich diese Zeit auch gerne wieder zum Biken nutzen. Da ich seit 15 Jahren in Köln wohne kenne ich allerdings keinerlei Trails hier im Umland.  
Ich wäre dankbar, wenn man mir (falls secret per PM) ein paar Wegbeschreibungen von Strecken sagen könnte und wie ich per Linienbus oder Auto hinkomme. Von der Gegend kann das rechtsrheinisch z. B. Rengsdorf, Altenkirchen, Dierdorf, Wiedbachtal sein, prinzipiell alles, was von Neuwied aus in den Westerwald geht. Ach ja, fahre auch gerne mit jemandem zusammen und falls es was zu Bauen gibt - kein Problem!

Danke und viele Grüße
NoStyle/Toddy


----------



## agrohardtail (12. Dezember 2007)

es gibt im westerwald so unglaublich viele trails aber trotzdem halte ich mich halt nur auf der downhillstrecke in rengsdorf auf eigentlich ganz einfach du parkst in melsbach am waldfestplatz der ist am ortsausgang richtung rengsdorf dannführt dort ein weg direkt am parkplatz bergauf richtung rengsdorf du überquerst die straße dann durch die schranke und weiter geradeaus dann hälst du dich immer links und irgendwann kommt dann rechts der rheinsteig dort fährst oder eher schiebst du hoch und dann siehest du auf jedenfall die strecke iwann links wenn du die nicht siehst dann ist dir nicht zu helfen


----------



## NoStyle (13. Dezember 2007)

Hey, danke agrohardtail 

das ist ja schon mal eine prima Meldung! Ich denke mir schon, dass dort alles voll ist mit vielen Trails - das Neuwieder Umland ist dem Köllns (das Bergische Land) ja nicht unähnlich. Aber man braucht eben ein paar Anhaltspunkte.
Was meinst Du, werde ich denn sonst auf Anhieb fündig, wenn ich z. B. in Höhe Rengsdorf einfach mal in den Wald abbiege? 
Falls noch jemand grob was sagen könnte wäre ich dankbar, hauptsache ich kann fahren und muß nicht zu sehr suchen!

Danke und viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (18. März 2008)

strecke wurde wieder plattgemacht mit systematischem bäume fällen und den ganzen shit.
wollen uns aber am freitag treffen zum bäume durchsägen und wegräumen und halt sprünge wieder aufbauen.


----------



## >Helge< (18. März 2008)

War ja nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die schöne Strecke wieder dem Erdboden gleich gemacht wird!

Es dauert wahrscheinlich eh nicht mehr lange bis sie ganz verschwindet, denn die Umgehung bei Rengsdorf wird wohl genau dort lang laufen!


----------



## agrohardtail (18. März 2008)

soll da wo die anfahrt ist, noch etwa 10-20meter weiter richtung rengsdorf nen landschaftstunnel hinkommen. stellemir das so vor das der nur halb eingegraben ist????
und wir haben uns halt dann überlegt den als startrampe zu benutzen ist doch auch nicht schlecht^^
ja aber das mit der strecke ging ja jetzt lange gut. der förster ist halt nen bästard. erst erzählt der was von brutstelle für die amsel und das da irgendeiner nattern art lebt und dann fällt der da die bäume iwie wiedersinnig. 
naja auf jedenfall haben wir jetzt rund ein tag arbeit und dann ist die strecke wieder heile.


----------



## superrocker73 (18. März 2008)

Euer Einsatz ist trotz allem unübertreffbar...dass ihr immer wieder alles aufbaut ist unglaublich!!! Never give up!!! Vielleicht ist ja bald ein Road-Gap über die Umgehung drin...


----------



## agrohardtail (19. März 2008)

^wäre geil  aber wird ja leider nen tunnel den wir als startrampe benutzen um auf speed zu kommen^^ tun die uns ja auch was gutres dann damit^^


----------



## >Helge< (19. März 2008)

Melde mich dann wohl übermorgen zum Dienst!   

Wäre echt klasse wenn man auch hier in der Nähe so etwas wie die Strecke in Boppard aufziehen könnte!


----------



## agrohardtail (19. März 2008)

danke das sit net ich bin am freitag mim kumpel und dem hendrik da wenn du noch ne säge mitbringen könntest wäre echt klasse


----------



## >Helge< (21. März 2008)

Hallo Max!

Sorry dass ich heute nicht da war, hätte wirklich gerne geholfen, schließlich fahre ich ja auch oft und gerne auf Eurer Strecke!
Ich bin aber erst sehr spät von der Arbeit weggekommen!  
Seid ihr vielleicht auch am Sonntag oben? da habe ich Frühdienst und kann evtl. etwas früher Schluss machen!


----------



## agrohardtail (24. März 2008)

sorry hab heute erst gelesen. waren freitag auch nur bis 15 uhr da weil uns das sägeblatt gerissen ist und wir nur zu zweit waren. ich muss mir unbedingt iwo ne kettensäge leihen. dann mach ich das zack zack. 
aber weiß halt noch nicht von wem ich eine leihen soll und muss halt ne neue säge kaufen weil glaube nicht das die den waldarbeitern war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (29. März 2008)

Wie sieht´s denn morgen aus? Seit ihr am Start? 
Ich habe Frühdienst, könnte aber um ca. 15:30 oben sein!


----------



## agrohardtail (30. März 2008)

ich bin bis 17uhr da ab 11uhr kannst gerne kommen war aber jetzt eine woche nicht da und weiß nicht wies aussieht ich nehme sicherheitshalber bike und säge mit^^


----------



## max123 (13. April 2008)

weiß jemand wie es im moment da aussieht?


----------



## agrohardtail (14. April 2008)

ne bin in letzter zeit immer in andernach trainieren .


----------



## kaot93 (17. April 2008)

ich würde auch übelst gerne mal da hin kommen!!!...
ich hab nur mein neues bike noch nicht un mein bruder muss sein bike auch mal startklar machen...
gibts irgendwo ne karte wo das drauf is??? also anfahrt un was weiß ich


----------



## >Helge< (18. April 2008)

...Wegbeschreibung hat Agrohardtail oben schon gepostet.

Bin wenn´s Wetter morgen mitmacht ab ca. 14:00 Uhr oben, am Sonntag ebenfalls!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaot93 (18. April 2008)

naja kriege am montag nunmal erst mein fahrrad....
aber sonst immer am wochenende oder was?
naja ich guck mal 
und sons bin ich halt mit meinem bruder allein...
ich werds überleben^^


----------



## agrohardtail (23. April 2008)

das ist nicht sicher^^ hab mich da schonmal bei dem großen sprung in der mitte rechts gelegt.^^ fahre den jetzt nur noch mit safety jacket weil die strecke leider nur kurz aber heftig ist


----------



## kaot93 (23. April 2008)

gibts irgendwo bilder von der strecke?
is das die dm strecke da?
meinte mein bruder...
also das die schon ziemlich heftich sein soll...^^


----------



## agrohardtail (23. April 2008)

hoffe nicht dsas du mit dm deutsche meisterschaft meinst^^

die ist schon heftig sehr heftig aber für ne dm reicht das nicht die strecke ist nur rund 500m lang weil länger ist as waldstück nicht.

wie heißt denn dein bruder vllt kenn ich den ja bin öfters mal da


----------



## kaot93 (24. April 2008)

mein bruder weiß ja noch nich ma wo die is ich glaube kaum das du den kenns^^
aba der heißt janosch^^
naja dann isses halt net die dm strecke... xD
aba 500m is doch schon geil wir ham im wald n kleinen trail (is aba auch n öffentlicher sehr enger weg) der is leider nur 50 m oder so lang...
naja freu mich wenn ich mal da bin un so...
gibs bilda???


----------



## agrohardtail (25. April 2008)

ne sind mim fahren beschäftigt beim fahren^^
ausserdem haben wir nie ne kamera dabei


----------



## kaot93 (27. April 2008)

achsoo na dann^^
naja nächstes wochenende bin ich dann warscheinlich auch mal da...


----------



## agrohardtail (8. Mai 2008)

nicht mehr hinfahren anch rengsdorf.
der förster war letztens mit der polizei oben. 
der hatte uns auf dem weg dahin angesprochen das wenn wir dahin fahren der die bullen ruft. und weil wir weiter hochgeschoben haben hatte der die bullen gerufen.
sind aber zum glück nur nen single trail gefahren.
ahben dann als wir nachhause gefahren sind von der straße aus gesehen das oben auf der wiese sein auto und nen streifenwagen stand.

also zur eigenen sicherheit nicht mehr fahren.

R.I.P. Rengsdorf


----------



## >Helge< (8. Mai 2008)

...verdammt   , wir wollten eigentlich am Sonntag hoch kommen!  

Vielleicht wird es langsam mal Zeit mit den zuständigen Behörden (Bürgermeister etc.) zu reden und offiziell nach einer legalen Alternative zu suchen!?!


----------



## agrohardtail (9. Mai 2008)

hat doch keinen sinn wird doch schon lange probiert aber der förster ist so nen sturer konservativer öko bastard.
der wird uns keinen cm wald überlassen hatte mich am mittwoch ne stunde mit dem gestritten wegen dem scheiß und der kapierts einfach nicht.

die strecke ist ja wirklich schon extrem kurz und der paltz den wir brauchen in relation zum wald gesehen minimal. und der kann natürlich GENAU dieses stück wald nicht opfern.

dann fragte ich ihn ob es denn iwo anders möglich wäre ne strecke zu bauen.
er war ganz lustig und meinte ich solle nach oberbieber fahren und da fragen da wäre er nicht zuständig.

da war ich shcon kurz davor das problem mit gewalt zu lösen. konnte mich aber beherschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (9. Mai 2008)

Ich finde man sollte sich wie dieJungs in Boppard mal mit mehreren zusammen tun und sich für eine legale Strecke stark machen!
Dazu gehört eine Menge Arbeit, aber wenn man Glück hat kann evtl. wirklich etwas dabei rauskommen!

Es gibt doch mit Sicherheit noch genug Leute aus dem Forum oder der Gegend die sich da anschließen würden!

...wenn nicht in Rengsdorf, dann halt woanders!

Eine Hilfe könnte ja unter Umständen das hier sein:  Legalize Freeride

....einfach unten auf "absenden" klicken, die Felder müssen nicht ausgefüllt werden!


----------



## agrohardtail (11. Mai 2008)

ja aber wenn wir dann schon so viel zeit investieren müssen dann wirklich nur da wo man shutteln bzw sogar mim lift fahren kann.


----------



## >Helge< (12. Mai 2008)

Ich war gestern noch mal in Rengsdorf, inzwischen ist die Strecke wieder komplett "zerlegt" worden, diesmal aber wirklich gründlich !


----------



## agrohardtail (12. Mai 2008)

ja kacke halt ich fahr einfach weiter in andernach die ist auch geil die strecke was länger und legal.


----------



## kaot93 (27. September 2009)

Ist die Strecke jetzt komplett tot?
Schade drum!!!


----------



## agrohardtail (30. September 2009)

hör doch mal bitte auf andauernd die alten rengsdorf threads wieder zu beleben du laichenschänder.
egal wie oft du ne thread wiederbelebst du wirst immer die gleiche antwort hören.


----------

